# Chapel Zinc



## Rubex (Jan 12, 2016)

This tin tabernacle was a subsidiary of the local Holy Trinity Church and ran services once a month until around 2011. It looks like the chapel was also used by the Woman’s Institute based on the hanging “WI” sign. 

Tin tabernacles are prefabricated churches and chapels originally developed in the mid-19th Century and were made from corrugated iron galvanised with a layer of zinc. Originally, these could be erected at an average cost of £2-£4 per sitting (£2000 for a church big enough to seat 500 people, for example), however the prices dropped to around £1 per sitting in the early 1900s. 





































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2016)

You found a nice example there Rubex, it looks like a lot of original pieces are left, I don't think I'd chance the tea urn though, Nice Belfast, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jan 12, 2016)

smiler said:


> You found a nice example there Rubex, it looks like a lot of original pieces are left, I don't think I'd chance the tea urn though, Nice Belfast, Thanks



The tap on that tea urn didn't look too bad Smiler, you might get a decent brew out of it! There's always a Belfast :laugh:


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 12, 2016)

Cracking photographs here, it's deteriorating a lot by the looks of it


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 12, 2016)

i'd love to put that in my garden as a man cave, excellent shots


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 12, 2016)

You got some nice shots here of this quaint little place.the piano one I like especially.you certainly got more shots than I ☺


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 12, 2016)

This must have been a lovely explore, so full of character. There is a similar church to this near me that is still in use.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 12, 2016)

i like this one, there is one of similar construction in cambridge which i think is still in use


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 13, 2016)

That brought back some memories,I used to be forced to go to one these on a Sunday for Sunday school back in the 50s,hated it And it was only many years later that I worked out why my mum and dad were so keen to get rid of me for the afternoon


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 13, 2016)

What a cute little place! Love the shot of the piano with the insides exposed. There used to be a place like this near my parents house, similar size but built from wood. I used to love going in there when I was young, but some idiot decided it was a great idea to burn it down!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cracking little chapel! Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Jan 13, 2016)

That's actually kinnda creepy! nice find matey


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice one! For that price I'd def have a derelict man cave! 
Excellent photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rubex (Jan 13, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> That brought back some memories,I used to be forced to go to one these on a Sunday for Sunday school back in the 50s,hated it And it was only many years later that I worked out why my mum and dad were so keen to get rid of me for the afternoon



Well if Sunday school didn't traumatise you, I bet that did lol I had to go to Sunday school a few times myself, apparently my parents were at Tescos shopping, but now I'm not too sure :err:



Sludden said:


> This must have been a lovely explore, so full of character. There is a similar church to this near me that is still in use.



Yes Sludden, it was a lovely little explore albeit a little cold and wet. 



Brewtal said:


> What a cute little place! Love the shot of the piano with the insides exposed. There used to be a place like this near my parents house, similar size but built from wood. I used to love going in there when I was young, but some idiot decided it was a great idea to burn it down!



What dickheads! I can never understand why people feel the need to do that. It's a shame this one has to go to waste really, there's a similar one nearby that's been converted into a holiday shack that you can rent out and it's lovely inside 

Thanks everybody for the nice comments


----------



## HughieD (Jan 13, 2016)

Gem of a find. And fantastically photographed too!


----------



## dead format (Jan 14, 2016)

oh that heater...mega want


----------

